
China Muslims: Xinjiang schools used to separate children from families - metaphysics
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-48825090
======
jhanschoo
It's unfortunate that the CCP feels the need to commit such atrocities to
preserve their rule and stability over the region. A more appropriate
government for one with such cultural and regional diversity as China would be
a federated one where minorities and ethnically distinct regions see
representation at the highest levels of government, and this representation
should lead to stronger rule and stability without the need for such violence.
Furthermore, doing so should strongly dampen the nationalist desires of these
regions. But of course, the CCP is ideologically opposed to self-
representation.

~~~
walrus1066
"But of course, the CCP is ideologically opposed to self-representation."

Don't think it's to do with ideology, just desire of a small cabal of people
to have absolute power and control over a country and everyone who lives in
it.

The ideology is a pretext.

------
lokeshk
Coincidentally, I watched this vice news documentary earlier today that shows
the current situation in China:
[https://youtu.be/v7AYyUqrMuQ](https://youtu.be/v7AYyUqrMuQ) through
undercover reporting.

------
SanPilot
This is so unreal. Resembles so closely the novels we read in high school. The
Giver and Nineteen Eighty-Four come to mind. Prisoners feeding rehearsed lines
to the media about 'enjoying' their incarceration.

------
tclover
This is sad, but not hacker news. I'm not visiting this site to read about
politics

~~~
TaylorAlexander
I don't understand why people say this. Human rights abuses are "politics"?
Why is this politics?

~~~
rqs
Kind reminds me how un-Interneted Chinese people categorize things:

\- Say China did something bad: "That's political and with intention to
'slander' China, so we shouldn't talk about that"

\- Supreme leader changed the national constitution so he can basically be a
emperor: "Oh that's an internal adjustment of power, and btw we shouldn't talk
about that"

------
alzaeem
This post now says flagged.. Why would a story like this get flagged?

~~~
tempguy9999
Agreed. Funny how some things get flagged so very fast. If this story is true
it does matter.

> the evidence points to a parallel campaign to systematically remove children
> from their roots

IIRC other countries inc. the UK (I'm a brit) did similar for the same
reasons. It wasn't ok then and it isn't ok now.

------
tauy
Why is this flagged?

Posts about Xinjiang/China are being flagged by users. There's another post
about it.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20337797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20337797)

Can moderators do something about this censorship?

